
New Update to the Microsoft Services Agreement - Aaronn
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/servicesagreement/faq.aspx
======
morganvachon
_When you share Your Content with other people, you understand that they may
be able to, on a worldwide basis, use, save, record, reproduce, transmit,
display (and on HealthVault delete) Your Content without compensating you. If
you do not want others to have that ability, do not use the Services to share
Your Content._

The wording is ambiguous, but it seems as if Microsoft is saying that they
aren't responsible for other people stealing your copyrighted works or
deleting(!) your health information. While that is technically true (i.e. you
can't hold Facebook or Pinterest or Instagram liable if someone scrapes your
public posts and resells the images/videos), the wording makes it sound like
they are trying to discourage you from even using their services in the first
place. It's a really odd way to get the point across; they could have done a
much better job of it.

The HealthVault thing is particularly worrying; why call the service a "vault"
if it can't prevent a third party from destroying the data?

~~~
Bjartr
I'll venture to guess that the healthvault difference might be for sharing
information with a doctor or caretaker. Then at least there's the case of
deleting incorrect information.

------
djsumdog
Anyone have a diff or analysis?

~~~
jlgaddis
"Summary of Changes": [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/servicesagreement/Updates.as...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/servicesagreement/Updates.aspx)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
This would make a lot more sense to me to be the URL of this submission.

